# Lots of nice sized spot



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Took my boys out to Thomas Point light yesterday and we nailed about 15 spot in an hour before moving on. 

Looks like they are in good right now. 

Also got a bunch of small croaker, 8-10".

Spot are bait for another night.

:beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You mentioned nice size spot ... how big were the spot? Forgive me as I do not know the area ... isn't Thomas Point light only fishable by boat? If so what depths were you in (and prepare for this thread to be moved)


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> (and prepare for this thread to be moved)


You know that's right!!!!


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

*The light is.*

The light itself is but there is a small park there that you can fish from right on the point. 

Regardless yes we were in a boat and the spot were in about 10-15 feet. I was picking them up on the recorder all over the place.

Spot were around the 10" mark.

Point is they are in the bay pretty thick from what I saw. Should be good fishing from the piers with them.

Go ahead and move the post.


----------

